
Facebook data on 3M users Exposed - melzarei
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/14/17352900/facebook-data-exposed-personality-quiz
======
tw04
So... Title change request? 3M is a company, and that's the first thing I
thought of reading this title. At the very least, the m should be lower case.

~~~
bcheung
I thought the same thing for a brief moment.

------
bcheung
Who needs Kaggle datasets when there is Facebook?

